# no water coming from Well Pump



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a well pump in which no water is getting pumped up. Some background

- Sprinklers were working fine a few days ago
- yesterday we had a tree removed and some shrubs removed
- today i noticed the sprinklers were not working
- i went to the timer and manually turned them on, i can hear the pump start, but no water is flowing to the sprinklers
- thought maybe indexing valve was bad - so took that off - turned on pump and no water comes out. i took the city water spray hose and put it inside the PVC pipe, i can hear the pump change sounds and then water comes back out (the same water that i am pumping into the pump. once i take the water out pump changes sounds and no water is pumping out.

not sure where to start. would a broken pipe in the yard create this issue? i can understand a broken pipe causing that zone sprinkler heads to not work, but at the pump too?

thought maybe the check valve was clogged, however i do not even know where that is. i dug a few feet from the pump and don't see a check valve yet. is my only option to just follow the piping to see where it leads me?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Take a look at the pressure control switch. There are some contact points that open and close if they are seized or corroded the pump will not function properly. You can clean the contact points with a small file or sandpaper. Make sure you do this with the pump off at the breaker. With the breaker off you can also double check the wiring on pressure control switch as well as the pump control box.


----------

